# Total Quartz 5w40?



## lemansvw (Jan 21, 2009)

Picked up a jug of Total Quartz energy 9000 5w40 for my 2.0 FSI Passat. Has anyone used this stuff and what do you guys think looking at this data sheet. http://www.lubadmin.com/upload...2.pdf Thanks for any input http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## stuntboy79 (Feb 9, 2006)

*Re: Total Quartz 5w40? (lemansvw)*

Looks good. You could try a UOA and see what the results are with this oil. Hope it goes well.


----------



## rhouse181 (Apr 13, 2008)

i used it in my car and it was blown after 2k miles... no better than syntec


----------



## lemansvw (Jan 21, 2009)

*Re: (rhouse181)*

rhouse did you by any chance get a UOA done with the oil?


----------



## rhouse181 (Apr 13, 2008)

*Re: (lemansvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lemansvw* »_rhouse did you by any chance get a UOA done with the oil?

Have it sitting in a Blackstone container ready to go, but never sent it because it would have been a waste of $22. Can still send it if you want to sponser the analysis cost haha...


----------



## lemansvw (Jan 21, 2009)

*Re: (rhouse181)*

Just curious as to how you know it was blown?


----------



## rhouse181 (Apr 13, 2008)

*Re: (lemansvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lemansvw* »_Just curious as to how you know it was blown?

I've been through 6 different types of oils in my GTI... and i've gotten UOAs for almost all of them. you can start drawing correlations between the smell/feel of the oil and how it will test.
This particular TOTAL oil is a basic synthetic oil... and you can tell by the price. Its not a bad choice, it just won't hold up for a super extended change interval. 
I have another 1k to go on my latest Redline fill... maybe i'll send both samples to Blackstone when it comes time


----------



## finklejag (Apr 4, 2002)

*Re: Total Quartz 5w40? (lemansvw)*

This oil is group III synthetic. It does meet some good specs, BMW LL-01 and MB 229.3, and Porsche A40. It's on the thin side of a 40 weight. I emailed Total last week to find out what the Noack volatility is. I still haven't received a response yet.
I don't think any oil will hold up well past 5K in the FSI/TSI engines!


----------



## tagsvags (Nov 25, 2005)

I would not go over 5K miles on any oil in a FSI/TSI engine. I go <5K on my 1.8T GTI. 
IHO oil is cheep even a good oil, compared to an engine. Never heart any of my engines doing early oil changes. Just my $0.02 worth.


----------



## lemansvw (Jan 21, 2009)

*Re: (tagsvags)*

That's not really a worry of mine since I don't go beyond the 5000 mile mark. I religiously change the oil at 4800 miles (don't ask I just like the number and its close to 5000) Mostly highway too but yea I know the FSI sheers the hell out of oil


----------



## cleanA3 (Jun 23, 2007)

Have been using it in My a3 and r32 , no burn of. Caint go wrong with that


----------

